# When A Helicopter Spotted My MJ Garden



## GanjaGuru (Apr 11, 2006)

It was in '00.
I had my 25-plant garden about 1/4 mile from my house, on Sierra Pacific land.  (Sierra Pacific is a timber company and is the 2nd largest private land owner in the U.S.)
One fine late summer afternoon I was sitting outside and I see a copter coming down the canyon.  To my horror they stopped and hovered right next to my garden.  Then they left.
I was SO SURE I was gona get busted I went down and unlocked the gate so they wouldn't have to tear it down, and called a friend to arrage bail.
I sat down and waiting for the cops to show up and bust my ass.
So now it's night.  No cops.  ***?
I call another guy I know and told him and he says "what color was the helicopter?"
"Blue and white" I tell him.
"Oh shit that's Sierra Pacific.  They're just checking to see if anyone's logging their land.  You didn't chop down any trees so don't worry, fire up a fat one."
Later I was told these guys see pot gardens all the time, many a lot bigger than mine.
So many in fact they don't even bother to report them unless they see you've cut down tree's on their land.
But bottom line, if they did report it the cops never came out.


----------



## JandZ (Apr 11, 2006)

HURRAY! Your mj survived!, good for you for not sprinting out to the garden and ripping out all your plants and destroying the evidence! Thats a true cultivator if you ask me


----------



## growing-wild (Apr 19, 2006)

i have one on an empty lot across the street.

how would they know it was yours?


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 19, 2006)

Man why the hell would you go to your site after you saw a helicopter hovering over it? why would you sit there and wait for the cops to arrest you thats pretty stupid sounding to me?


----------



## beginning grower (Apr 19, 2006)

ReaferCheifer26 said:
			
		

> Man why the hell would you go to your site after you saw a helicopter hovering over it? why would you sit there and wait for the cops to arrest you thats pretty stupid sounding to me?


 
if you would have read what he said maybe you wouldnt have posted such an ignorant answer. ganja helps people all the time on this forum he is one of the if not the most knowledgable person about growing marijuana here. why treat him with such disrespect? did you not read that he said it wasnt a cop helicopter and that this certain helicopter doesnt report marijuana gardens. even if it was a cop what if they found out it was him growing prior to this do you think he would want to live the rest of his life as a fugitive? running from the law everyday. dont you think it would look worse if he ran away than if he sat there and accepted the crime. maybe if he sat there he could have stated it was for personal use. it would have looked alot better that way than running because if one runs than one is obviously committing a worse crime although doing the same thing.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 19, 2006)

GanjaGuru in fact has more experience than most of the people who post. A few excluded but not many. He is one of the foremost authorities on OD growing on the forum. Hick being the other. They give advice I take it as FACT. Until they argue about politics and wildlife. hehehehehe. Yes sittin and waiting on the cops is the best bet. Running just adds time to your sentence. They will catch you eventually.

but I think your missing his point.
Here is what I think the story tells. 1. don't grow on your own land. 2. Don't panic everytime something outa the norm happens. 3. lay low and deal with things as they come along.

Thanks Ganja for the great story.


----------



## ReaferCheifer26 (Apr 19, 2006)

Mutt said:
			
		

> GanjaGuru in fact has more experience than most of the people who post. A few excluded but not many. He is one of the foremost authorities on OD growing on the forum. Hick being the other. They give advice I take it as FACT. Until they argue about politics and wildlife. hehehehehe. Yes sittin and waiting on the cops is the best bet. Running just adds time to your sentence. They will catch you eventually.
> 
> but I think your missing his point.
> Here is what I think the story tells. 1. don't grow on your own land. 2. Don't panic everytime something outa the norm happens. 3. lay low and deal with things as they come along.
> ...


 
Oh woow he has alot of experience .. ok...so do alot of other people man like u said .... but it doesnt really matter how much rep. sumone has no matter wat his name is.... i'll reply the same way... 

i wouldn't go back and wait for teh cops man thats crazy... lol i mean come on if u saw that on t.v as a show everyone would be laughing.. or if u saw that on cops ... it would probably be featured on teh dumb criminal specials lol... 

Dont take hard to my words man ...i got my opinions too.... constuctive critism man.... 

some cops dont play especially if they bring helicopters to bush peoples.. if they catch you on sumone elses property they will arrest u and further ask the land owner if they want to press charges... and being taht teh largest land own company or w/e maybe teh will or wotn i think its 50/50

Me im a runner **** the cops man .let me grow my weed!....  u can get fucked man go back for a peek to see if ur plants are gone and get teh **** out and then chill and lay low... dont spark a blunt and wait for teh po pos at ur plot! 

shits and giggles man im high as hell off sum purple shit! i have free speech and this a forum.. isnt it can say what i want chill yall... grow on

peace

Cheif


----------



## Mutt (Apr 19, 2006)

ReaferCheifer26 said:
			
		

> i have free speech and this a forum.. isnt it can say what i want chill yall... grow on
> Cheif


 
Thus the debate. no worries man, just a debate.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 26, 2006)

RC26 seems to suggest that I run off, leaving my disabled brother _and all my stuff_.
The realator knows who I am.  So they'd have an APB out on my van and I doubt if I'd make it out of the county.
To charge you with cultivation means that unless it's on your _own_ property (which my garden wasn't), police have to observe you cultivating.  They hadn't so I was more worried about the hassle of an arrest (even though I would have been released) and the loss of my plants than a cultivation charge.


----------



## Brine409 (May 10, 2006)

That was an excellent story. The controversy that ensued aside, I really enjoyed it. Thanks.


----------



## AZshwagg (May 10, 2006)

Enjoyed the story GG, What was the harvest like? That's cool how they don't care bout bud except there tree's, hahaha. Wish I had a location like that.


----------

